

Ask HN: About "RESTless?" post on HN frontpage now - MrBra

Why there is no author? Why no up&#x2F;down vote arrow? Why can&#x27;t comment? I think it&#x27;s a post to advertise their company.. but why and how exactly has it been made into unrateable post and kind of an unavoidable unwanted advertisement? Has it happened before on HN or maybe it&#x27;s just default for startups being boosted by Y Combinator?
Just wondering...
======
tjr
It's a feature granted to companies involved with Y Combinator.

~~~
MrBra
yea, as I suspected :) Thanks.

